# What is on your soapy Christmas list?



## Ugeauxgirl (Nov 28, 2021)

My family is asking what I'd like for Christmas.  I can't think of anything, so I want to know what is on your list for Christmas, or some soapy gadget you love that you'd give another soapaholic...


----------



## earlene (Nov 28, 2021)

If they're asking in terms of high end quality tools, you can't go wrong with this:  "Caterpillar" soap cutting station or pretty much anything on their site.
Also, apparently loved by many but on the less costly side:  Soap Router Edger Beveler Tool Fast and Easy 4" and extra Wide 5" | mysite or pretty much anything you find of interest on their site.

You could also make a wish list on Amazon and some other sites and share the link for your wish list with your family.  My granddaughter does that and it makes shopping for her a breeze.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 28, 2021)

Ditto what @earlene said. I have the router and love it. I continue my mission to talk myself into believing I 'need' that Caterpillar. I agree that Custom Craft Tools makes some of the best available. I love my single wire cutter and mold I have from there. 

Not knowing what you have, it's hard to recommend things. My very favorite molds are from Nurture Soap. If you don't have a kaleidoscope pull through tool, those are fun (Love Your Suds or Wild Plantanica). The soap shapers from Love your Suds or Creamy Obsession are things you might not buy for yourself, but enjoy using. If you don't have a planer, that would be a good idea as well. Most suppliers offer gift certificates.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 28, 2021)

What I want right now is a very fancy Soap Beveler. It's around $200 plus another $100 for shipping from Taiwan. I had planned on getting it earlier this year, but ended up taking a second vacation instead. I figure I will have Christmas paid off by February and plan to order it in March.

What I usually tell my kids is Gift Certificates to my favorite soap supplier or yarn store and it's what I would get for someone who knits or makes soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> If they're asking in terms of high end quality tools, you can't go wrong with this:  "Caterpillar" soap cutting station or pretty much anything on their site.
> Also, apparently loved by many but on the less costly side:  Soap Router Edger Beveler Tool Fast and Easy 4" and extra Wide 5" | mysite or pretty much anything you find of interest on their site.
> 
> You could also make a wish list on Amazon and some other sites and share the link for your wish list with your family.  My granddaughter does that and it makes shopping for her a breeze.


That soap router looks amazing. WOW


----------



## lianasouza (Nov 28, 2021)

I bought a dehumidifier on this Black Friday to use in the bedroom my soaps cure. Not an exciting present for soapers, but might me useful depending on where you live.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 28, 2021)

I ordered a SB for Christmas.  Yay


----------



## AliOop (Nov 28, 2021)

For those of you looking at the Caterpillar soap cutting station, you can get a discount code from the Tree Marie YT video where she shows the Caterpillar in use.

However, Custom Craft Tools now offers a smaller and less expensive version called "The Hercules." But it is just under the price for free shipping, so when you run the final numbers, the price difference between the two cutters isn't as great as it seems. Of course, to get your Hercules purchase up to the free shipping level, you could add in a soap shaper, soap dish, or mold, and still be less than the discounted Caterpillar price.

Here is the maker's IG post on the differences between the two cutters.

Sincerely,

Your Friendly SMF Shopping Enabler

PS: For those of you who recall that I was thinking of buying the Caterpillar, I never pulled the trigger. I had an epiphany: I really don't enjoy working with my slab mold. But.... I am now considering the Hercules since even some loaf soaps need splitting, like for Taiwan swirls. Decisions, decisions.

PSS: Just saw @Catscankim's post about her water distiller machine. I have had one of those on my Amazon wish-list for a while now. Would be a great gift for a soapmaker!


----------



## MelissaG (Nov 28, 2021)

lol, nothing I will get. This past year has been tough.

That being said...

1. Bath Bomb press
2. A new canopy with silver reflector to try to cool it down
3. Portable heater/AC for markets
4. A stainless steel table with a shelf
5. Double boiler
6. Salad Shooter or a shredder attachment for my kitchenaid mixer
7. A really awesome stainless steel soap planer/beveler
8. Dehumidifier for my soap storage room
9. Another 5lb mold from nurture


----------



## Rsapienza (Nov 28, 2021)

I would love a mold similar to this. I’ve always wanted one and just couldn’t see myself spending the money on it. I’ve made and/or had made all if my wooden molds (FREE). It’s the dividers I’m not so sure about. 9 Bar Unfinished Birchwood Mold



TheGecko said:


> What I want right now is a very fancy Soap Beveler. It's around $200 plus another $100 for shipping from Taiwan.



There is a much cheaper option if you don’t mind doing a little more work.
https://www.soapstamps4you.co.uk/product-page/package-deal-both-edge-cutters-beveler


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 28, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> 6. Salad Shooter or a shredder attachment for my kitchenaid mixer



Salad Master



> 9. Another 5lb mold from nurture



Not until I get mine.  LOL



Rsapienza said:


> I would love a mold similar to this. I’ve always wanted one and just couldn’t see myself spending the money on it. I’ve made and/or had made all if my wooden molds (FREE). It’s the dividers I’m not so sure about. 9 Bar Unfinished Birchwood Mold



Check your messages


----------



## MelissaG (Nov 28, 2021)

Rsapienza said:


> There is a much cheaper option if you don’t mind doing a little more work.
> https://www.soapstamps4you.co.uk/product-page/package-deal-both-edge-cutters-beveler


Hehe, I think that's the point. I have a $10 wood one that I hate. I want a better one.



TheGecko said:


> Salad Master
> 
> 
> 
> Not until I get mine.  LOL


I just want the shredder/shooter to make rebatching easier. Last time I had to shred soaps, I shredded a finger with them. I want one that will keep my fingers free.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 28, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> I just want the shredder/shooter to make rebatching easier. Last time I had to shred soaps, I shredded a finger with them. I want one that will keep my fingers free.


Have you ever tried a cut glove? These are mandatory for me when using a box grater. Otherwise, I just use the shredding blade on my food processor. But I agree, it would be nice to have a dedicated soap shredder!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 29, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> I just want the shredder/shooter to make rebatching easier. Last time I had to shred soaps, I shredded a finger with them. I want one that will keep my fingers free.



That's what I love about my vintage Salad Master, it has a guard plate to keep that from happening.  It's also quieter and doesn't use batteries or electricity and clean up is a breeze.

I use it for everything...slicing potatoes and cucumbers, three types of shredding for potatoes, hard and soft cheeses, cabbage, carrots, cocoa butter and soap.  Note about cocoa butter...use the course shredder, not the fine...else wise you create a lot of static electricity and when you go to pick up your pile of cocoa butter, it explodes into a snow storm.


----------



## Rsapienza (Nov 29, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> Hehe, I think that's the point. I have a $10 wood one that I hate. I want a better one.


I guess I’m just cheap$300 vs $30 for the same end result…I’ll take $30 all day


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 29, 2021)

AliOop said:


> PSS: Just saw @Catscankim's post about her water distiller machine. I have had one of those on my Amazon wish-list for a while now. Would be a great gift for a soapmaker!



I love my water distiller. It takes up some real estate on my counter, so I make a few gallons at a time and put it away. My local grocery stores kept running out of distilled water and it was frustrating because I didn't want to waste oils etc only for dos down the line because I had to use something other than distilled water. And I have noticed the difference. I can tell you which ones were distilled water vs spring/tap/drinking water. 

But even distilled water makers are going out of stock quickly presumably for cpap machines etc. So I highly recommend getting one that you like when you see it available.

My christmas wish list is a log splitter... I have one saved on etsy.



MelissaG said:


> I just want the shredder/shooter to make rebatching easier. Last time I had to shred soaps, I shredded a finger with them. I want one that will keep my fingers free.


I sliced off the side of my right ring finger when cutting potatoes on a mandolin. It grew back LOL. Ever since then, however, I have used garden gloves to use the mandolin and I don't go all crazy with it ....I really pay attn when I am slicing on it now. It was pretty traumatic for me LOL. Half of the side of my finger was hanging off LOL. I called my friend who was coming over for dinner "can you bring some super glue?" And thats how I saved my finger/skin LOL.


----------



## MelissaG (Nov 29, 2021)

Rsapienza said:


> I guess I’m just cheap$300 vs $30 for the same end result…I’ll take $30 all day


$30? $300? I found a stainless steel one for $89.



Catscankim said:


> I sliced off the side of my right ring finger when cutting potatoes on a mandolin. It grew back LOL. Ever since then, however, I have used garden gloves to use the mandolin and I don't go all crazy with it ....I really pay attn when I am slicing on it now. It was pretty traumatic for me LOL. Half of the side of my finger was hanging off LOL. I called my friend who was coming over for dinner "can you bring some super glue?" And thats how I saved my finger/skin LOL.


I worked at a deli years ago. I nearly took the tip of my finger off and had to go to emergency.


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 29, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> I worked at a deli years ago. I nearly took the tip of my finger off and had to go to emergency.


I actually also sliced the pad of my pinky finger on a meat slicer at a bagel/pizza shop I worked at after high school. The owner’s wife was a nurse at a plastic surgeon’s office so he sewed my finger up. I always say “I’ve had work done”! Lol … didn’t hurt a bit, such a clean cut. Although I did almost pass out getting the stitches taken out!



earlene said:


> Also, apparently loved by many but on the less costly side: Soap Router Edger Beveler Tool Fast and Easy 4" and extra Wide 5" | mysite or pretty much anything you find of interest on their site.


I’m in awe of this tool right here!!! It’s my favorite tool of all times!!!! So I would definitely recommend!


----------



## melonpan (Nov 29, 2021)

AliOop said:


> For those of you looking at the Caterpillar soap cutting station, you can get a discount code from the Tree Marie YT video where she shows the Caterpillar in use.
> 
> However, Custom Craft Tools now offers a smaller and less expensive version called "The Hercules." But it is just under the price for free shipping, so when you run the final numbers, the price difference between the two cutters isn't as great as it seems. Of course, to get your Hercules purchase up to the free shipping level, you could add in a soap shaper, soap dish, or mold, and still be less than the discounted Caterpillar price.
> 
> ...


I'm really torn between a Caterpillar/Hercules style of cutter, and the sliding type of cutter which I've seen in one YouTube video, I think they are called slab mold cutters? The latter seem even easier to use and the fact that you slide the soap makes me think that you can control the cut more. 
The first one I saw was made of stainless steel (you can seen it in this video here around minute 6'20'') but since then I've also found wooden ones. 
Just to mention another option - this is definitely on my all-time-non-only-Christmas-time wishlist


----------



## Misschief (Nov 29, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> $30? $300? I found a stainless steel one for $89.
> 
> 
> I worked at a deli years ago. I nearly took the tip of my finger off and had to go to emergency.


I did slice the tip off one of my fingers cleaning that d***m slicer... as well as a few other cuts and injuries.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Nov 29, 2021)

Honestly I'm scared to death of my stick blender.  It has such a light trigger.  My mom ended up needing stitches after accidentally turning hers on as she tried to unclog the blades.  She said I could have it as she's never touching that thing again...


----------



## Rsapienza (Nov 30, 2021)

MelissaG said:


> $30? $300? I found a stainless steel one for $89.
> 
> I don’t really understand your question marks. Did you click on the links? This isn’t your regular, ordinary beveler. It creates many different edges for your soaps, and yes, $300 bucks. $200 for item…$100 to ship.
> The $30 dollar one is more manual, but produces similar results with less edge options.
> I believe you are talking about a standard beveler, which many soapers simply use a peeler for.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 30, 2021)

Among the too many things I don't really need, but would _love_ to have, is a viscosimeter, to measure the fluidity of LS in a quantitative way (to judge how effective different thickening agents work, etc.). Or a thermostat oven to keep something at exactly 62°C for two days. Or a tabletop chilling drum/votator for oil fractionation and margarine microbatches, or or or …

But with some honest perspective, that single one thing that I need most urgently is *time*. Something that I cannot buy, that nobody can gift to me, that can't be written onto a wishlist.


----------



## earlene (Dec 3, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Have you ever tried a cut glove? These are mandatory for me when using a box grater. Otherwise, I just use the shredding blade on my food processor. But I agree, it would be nice to have a dedicated soap shredder!


I have those exact same gloves to protect my hands while using sharp tools, not purchased until I began making soap.



TheGecko said:


> What I want right now is a very fancy Soap Beveler. It's around $200 plus another $100 for shipping from Taiwan. I had planned on getting it earlier this year, but ended up taking a second vacation instead. I figure I will have Christmas paid off by February and plan to order it in March.


That is one fancy beveling system!  Reminds me of some of my sewing machine attachments.


----------

